# penn fierce 4000 reel



## Christian Byers (Jan 3, 2015)

Afternoon everyone I purchased a penn fierce 4000 combo for my son and dosent use it anymore so I have inherited it my ?is I want to upgrade the reel and use the rod as a backup for brackish/surf/pier/dock/saltwater etc fishing,don't want to break the bank was thinking about the fierce 5000 and suggestions/comments would be helpful thanks.


----------



## flattiefisher (Dec 13, 2011)

I fish seven days a week both surf and river and use nothing but Penn Fierce. 3000 w/8# mono in the river and 5000 w/12# mono in the surf. I've ben using them since they came out and wouldn't trade them. The only thing I've ever done is grease the bale rollers which you should do on any reel.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

I think the 4000 you have should suit you well for most applications. I have fierce 6000s (surf bait rods) and battle 8000s (casted shark gear) and they are pretty big. A 4000 would be a great size for pier/lure/brackish reel.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

fierce 4000 is fine. i would grease the screws that hold the main body together. you can buy higher quality drag washers and basically turn the fierce into a battle for 10 bucks or so, then after you are done putting in the drag washers grease the screws that hold the washers in place, rinse with freshwater after every salt use and should last you years. good reel, i have the 5000 fierce and 5 battles, fierce works just as well.


----------

